# Chop saw



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

When im making unistrut frames in stainless i like to go raid the mechanics shop for a chop-saw that way any mess is in there shop and there problem.

So i find this Evolution RAGE2 chop saw and its got a blade instead of a disk. Last one of these things i tried the blade lasted 5 minutes and the mechanics were less than impressed. Oh well they should have locked it up if they didnt want it ruined.









Its been a while since ive been impressed by a tool so i google it and find its a ebay/amazon toy priced around the $230.

So now im impressed its time to prove its a piece of junk and abuse it for fun. 

20 cuts on heavy wall stainless 2" square didn't seem to bother it and the blade stays straight rather than wondering off like a normal cutting disk. So we find cast iron and all sorts of crap to cut until we get bored. 

So now im impressed and i can't seem to kill it so there's only one thing left to do.:devil3:

Mechanics are upset that someone stole there chop-saw looks just like the ones the electricians bought except it has maintenance written on it.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought one of the Makita LC1230's? with a couple mild steel and stainless blades. Works awesome for cutting regular strut, etc. 

Then I put the stainless blade on it and proceeded to cut some stainless strut with it. Burned it up shortly after. Replaced with another stainless blade and started using a stick type cutting wax, it made it roughly 20 or so cuts through stainless deep strut. Blade is $200+, my simple math said that's $10/cut. No way are we going to keep doing that.

I bought a second Makita, so we could have one on the job site and one to stay in the shop. The old abrasive wheel shop chop saw we had got replaced. That was a good day. I never liked it.

Now we only use the Makita's with stick wax and only with mild steel blades. No more stainless cutting.

We cut stainless with a portaband and carbide blade with stick wax. We get a lot of cuts out of the blades that way.

Or, we have it pre-cut through our supply house if we need a bunch of it and know what lengths we need.

We do A LOT of underground too. Those chop saws work great and FAST at cutting pvc stubs.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We do a lot of SS electrical and mechanical fab, I get good stainless blades like tenryu's and have them sharpened. Our saw blade place still recommends stick wax but we get good life out of the blades.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Smart bastards like me just make all their stainless racks ten feet wide........ 


I know its expensive man, I'm just thinking about the future here................


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I love love love my Makita LC1230. I bought it for hobby metal work, not electrical. But it's great. I have a Ridgid mitre saw stand and I bought some extra brackets for it so I could quickly swap between a sliding compound and the LC1230. I also made a rotating base out of a couple of 3/16" sheets of aluminum with a lazy Susan bearing between so that for mitred cuts the saw can be turned so the work stays in line with the stand. Pretty pleased with it all in all. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We are not allowed to use anything in data centers that make dust so we bought a Hydraulic Strut cutter.

https://www.wiltontools.com/us/en/strut-cutter-comparison/


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

brian john said:


> We are not allowed to use anything in data centers that make dust so we bought a Hydraulic Strut cutter.
> 
> https://www.wiltontools.com/us/en/strut-cutter-comparison/


Damn... That's pricey!

That is why when someone calls and says "Do you do this?", I tell them no. 

Too expensive to tool up for every type of job/service in our industry. Find a good profitable type of work you enjoy and stick with it.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

brian john said:


> We are not allowed to use anything in data centers that make dust so we bought a Hydraulic Strut cutter.
> 
> https://www.wiltontools.com/us/en/strut-cutter-comparison/


We really want to get one of those, we're just waiting for the right job.

A little bit disappointed they don't shear stainless, but it's understandable. Stainless doesn't play well with others.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

brian john said:


> We are not allowed to use anything in data centers that make dust so we bought a Hydraulic Strut cutter.
> 
> https://www.wiltontools.com/us/en/strut-cutter-comparison/


That looks expensive


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Greenlee is making one too now. They have one at the One Source lobby. For show and tell.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd like a chop saw with blade for gas pipe work. Cuts straight without much of a burr as I understand. $230 is pretty reasonable. I'd expect the dedicated strut cutters to be far more expensive, but for those environments, likely a worthwhile investment not to have to leave the area you are working in to cut what you need.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking at the Ridgid Strutslayr, because I have the press tool already. Not that I cut that much strut. Not for stainless and its around $900 for the head alone.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Switched said:


> Damn... That's pricey!
> 
> That is why when someone calls and says "Do you do this?", I tell them no.
> 
> Too expensive to tool up for every type of job/service in our industry. Find a good profitable type of work you enjoy and stick with it.


You have to crack a few eggs to make an omelette. We had 5 different large projects this was Spec'd or all cutting was done outside which was impractical due to security. Build the cost into the job.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

brian john said:


> You have to crack a few eggs to make an omelette. We had 5 different large projects this was Spec'd or all cutting was done outside which was impractical due to security. Build the cost into the job.



On a job that's taken years to plan and has cost millions on engineering and hardware a 10k tool is not even going to be noticed (unless you don't have the tool). 
Just find a good accountant to deal with any tax liability.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Stainless is a difficult metal to work with, & just plain hard on tools.


----------

